# [RISOLTO] installazione adobe-flash

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti!

dato che ho trascorso una serata a capire l'installazione+upgrade di adobe-flash, per i simpatici niubbi come me riporto qui un piccolo tutorial, visto che non ne ho trovato uno completo per come serviva a me. ovvio, corrigetemi se sbaglio  :Smile: , a memoria i passi dovrebbero essere questi:

installato gentoo x84_64 di fresco, ho dato

```
# emerge -av adobe-flash
```

portage risponde che e' mascherato, quindi

```
# echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

```
# echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10.3" >> /etc/portage/package.license
```

poi date 

```
nano /etc/portage/make.conf
```

per aggiungervi la seguente

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="AdobeFlash-10.3"
```

e dovrebbe permettervi di installare adobe-flash all'ultima versione.

per fare l'upgrade quando ne uscira' poi un'altra, aggiungete

```
# echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-11.x" >> /etc/portage/package.license
```

se no portage con 

```
# emerge -aDNuv world"
```

vi da' il downgrade alla versione 10.3

per chi usa i driver proprietari Nvidia con una valida GPU e' d'obbligo settare  :Wink: 

```
# echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash vdpau" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

oppure

```
# flaggie adobe-flash +vdpau
```

ps non ho capito perche' poi alla fine di tutto mi ha incluso nspluginwrapper...io ho settato adobe-flash a 64bit. se gentilmente  qualcuno mi chiarisce l'arcano, grazie!

ps grazie a onip per le sue dritte, adesso il post e' stato corretto quindi e' utilizzabile.Last edited by tornadomig on Fri Feb 15, 2013 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

la riga in package.unmask è, al momento, inutile e in futuro addirittura pericolosa: quel file si usa per "abilitare" i pacchetti che sono hard-masked, cioè hanno falle e\o problematiche serie.

Così facendo quando una versione sarà considerata pericolosa tu la installerai senza nemmeno accorgertene.

Inoltre credo (non ho tempo di verificare) che la modifica a make.conf e package.license siano ridondanti: dovrebbe bastare una sola delle due.

Infine il file corretto per smascherare pacchetti (~) è package.accept_keywords e non solo keywords.

riguardo a nspluginwrapper leggendo l'ebuild pare tu debba abilitare la USE 64bit, controlla che sia effettivamente utilizzata con

```
# emerge -pv adobe-flash
```

Io comunque viaggio ancora a 32bit per cui non sono molto addentro alla questione.

----------

## tornadomig

@onip:

grazie!

ci tenevo a queste precisazioni. elimino e correggo cosi' ne faccio uno a posto. comunque avevo gia' collocato:

```
# echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

e forse nspluginwrapper e' stato chiamato da portage proprio perche' mi dava il downgrade...ancora adesso non capisco il perche', avevo gia' la versione aggiornata .261. boh ora male non fa, la use flag 64bit e' sempre stata comunque settata.

adesso faccio una versione riveduta in maniera che rimanga pulita. dagli semmai un ultimo sguardo  :Wink: 

----------

## tornadomig

si comincia con :

```
# emerge -av adobe-flash
```

```
# echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

```
# nano /etc/portage/make.conf
```

e aggiungere

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="AdobeFlash-10.3"
```

 io ce l'ho e male non fa, poi

```
# echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10.3" >> /etc/portage/package.license
```

cosi' dovrebbe permettervi di installare anche l'ultima versione, per fare l'upgrade di adobe-flash, io che avevo la versione.261, ho dovuto inserire

```
# echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-11.x" >> /etc/portage/package.license
```

settare all'occorrenza le use flags dell'ebuild se 32bit o64bit. io ho la gpu Nvidia quindi ho settato anche vdpau per i driver proprietari.

@onip: puo' andare? grazie!

----------

## bandreabis

Io non ho mai sentito parlare di 

```
/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

da quando è cambiato?

#ignoranza

----------

## Onip

@bandreabis

da un bel pezzo  :Wink:  (hanno anche spostato make.conf dentro /etc/portage)

@tornadomig

da una letta veloce sembra a posto. Ti faccio notare, per la prossima volta però, un paio di cosette:

esiste un subforum dedicato alla pubblicazione di guide e howto

probabilmente è più usabile se, invece che pubblicare un nuovo post, tu editassi il primo: in questo modo chi apre la guida si trova, subito, le istruzioni corrette e aggiornata.

Comunque complimenti per l'iniziativa.   :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Onip wrote:*   

> @bandreabis
> 
> da un bel pezzo  (hanno anche spostato make.conf dentro /etc/portage)
> 
> @tornadomig
> ...

 

Ecco, quello tra parentesi l'ho letto. Ma keywords no, sapevo della possibilità di usare i file nella cartella 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords/
```

----------

## tornadomig

ok grazie a tutti, ragazzi. son contento che sia servito a qualcosa.

certo che reinstallando gentoo si scoprono sempre cose nuove, come l'handbook che si modifica e migliora. anche gli stessi stage 3, come e' noto, subiscono sempre perfezionamenti. chi tiene la distro in rolling da tanto tempo magari certe cose sfuggono. io bazzico di piu' con slackware e forse li' so qualcosetta di piu'che gentoo, ma ritenevo utile fare questo piccolo tutorial. tutto quello che ho scovato in rete ahime' diventa obsoleto in fretta e i wiki idem.

off topic:  posso dire che limitando al minimo le use flag globali in /etc/portage/make.conf l'installazione e' stata piu' veloce. poi man mano ritoccavo le use flag degli ebuild a mio uso e consumo. di solito ci mettevo due giorni e mezzo di compilazione tra emerge -1 -av -e @world e X piu' kdebase (questa volta pero' ho risparmiato 1 giorno evitando per esempio X come use sempre globale).

comunque chiedo scusa, ignoravo il subforum. e poi ho sempre bisogno di voi moderatori per correggere il tiro richiamando la vostra attenzione. devo quindi modificare il post come consigliato da onip quindi?

certo, come avrete visto, avrei ricapitolato tutto dopo i vostri interventi in modo da aver chiaro il post risolto.

se posso ovviare, ben volentieri. se ci sono altri commenti, prego avanti   :Wink: 

----------

